
Is It Christmas? - jedroos
https://xkcd.com/2236/
======
perl4ever
Somehow this associates in my mind with
[https://0.30000000000000004.com/](https://0.30000000000000004.com/)

~~~
jedroos
Had the same association while posting this minutes after reading the above :)

